# Fires Again In Santa Barbara



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Once again, in less than a year I find myself piling my valuables and momentos into our lifeboat on wheels. The manditory evacuation area is less than 1/4 mile from my house again. If the winds shift, we're outa here! I am optimistic we'll be OK, but it sure is nice having a place to keep our valuables and sleep on short notice. Now, if I could just tow the thing with my 65 Lemans converable.

Thanks to all the Outbackers who have given me the info needed to feel so comfortable, safe, and prepaired.

You guys rock!

Jim


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

Hang in there! God willing the winds will change! Praying for you and your neighbors.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck and godspeed. I hope it doesn't come to heading out but our thoughts and prayers go out to you regardless.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank God you have the lifeboat! We will keep you and your family in our prayers!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Please be safe!

We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My mom had a 1965 Pontiac Le Mans convertible - it's the car we had when learned to drive. It was gorgeous - blue with a white interior. It had an overhead cam 6 cylinder.

I haven't seen any maps of where the fires are in Santa Barbara.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you and your belongings (including the aforementioned Le Mans) will remain safe.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so thankful you have a backup plan in case those winds shift. Your lifeboat must give you tremendous peace of mind knowing that all you have to do is jump in the truck and go. My thoughts and prayers are with you while you monitor the situation and wait to see what will happen.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Fairly heavy coastal fog in Ventura this morning. Hope the same is true in S.B. that should help the firefighting efforts. All of us from this area know what the winds can be like around Gaviota on a normal day. My palms sweat when I go through there pulling the TT. Can only imagine what it is like for you right now. Be safe and don't wait to get out. Where will you go?


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

My T's & P's are with you also. Another good reason to own on OB! Nice to know you can get out at a moments notice and have a place to stay. The LeMans is a neat car. We had a '66 at one time. Bought it for cheap with a froze up engine. DH got it to run but not without so much black smoke the neighbors almost called the fire dept! Now we have a '70 GTO, I can't image the thought of having to leave it behind. Good luck!


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

They started letting people back in to some of the areas today. I was there on Thursday and all last night helping the utility with power resteration efforts. I've got more crews going up to Santa Barbara tommorow so I'm head back in the mornimg to check on them.

Hang in there it's seem to be getting better







.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I Just got back home from doing 3 days of the TV News stuff that I do. I couldn't believe all the ash that was in the air Thursday night. It looked it was snowing on our night time live-shots! When I headed out this morning, it was cool and foggy. that's good news for all!

Walter


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Woo Hoo! I never thought I would say it but I LOVE THE FOG! The temps dropped over 30 degrees in less than 24hrs. We'll be unpacking the OB today.

Thanks to all for your kind thoughts and prayers. The community is out of danger now and after 3 fires there is very little left to burn on the hills.

I saw the DC10 make a fire retardant drop. Amazing to see it fly so low to the mountains and execute such a sustained drop. Very cool to see the progress made by all the firefighters.

Thanks again all!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I saw the DC-10 do a drop too! It's the Fire Terminator!

We will have the Outback at Carpinderia State Beach in June so no more fires please.

Walter


----------

